# He climbed a ladder!



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Last night in Frag's third week of intro to nosework, we expanded from the grooming room of the dog park where our class is, to working with jars in common household items in the main lobby. We had a small area set up with a vaccum cleaner, towel rack, magazine rack, drinking fountain, ladder, mop bucket, foldable chair, plastic storage container, and a bench. We were doing out of sight hides, still not paired with scents... just treats in a jar with holes. 

I sent Frag to find it and asked where it was hidden. Matt (our trainer) told me to look at the ladder, and it was sitting inside the top step! So Frag sniffed around for maybe 45 seconds, passing the ladder a few times. He knew it was up high and was sniffing accordingly, but I didn't expect him to know how to walk up a ladder! I figured he'd jump onto the wall to try to get it, but as soon as he focused in on the scent, one foot after another he climbed RIGHT UP THE LADDER, and claimed his prize. 

I don't think Frag had ever even seen a ladder before last night, so I was VERY proud. Everyone else in the class was ooohing and aaahing over him, and no one else got such a hard hide.  VERY proud of my boy for last night. We're at the office now about to work on some more hides... I'll see what I can get him to do today!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Very awesome! I've taking Pimg hiking before on some trails with ladders. It's crazy rewarding to see your pup climb a ladder isn't it!? Nice work!


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

wildo said:


> Very awesome! I've taking Pimg hiking before on some trails with ladders. It's crazy rewarding to see your pup climb a ladder isn't it!? Nice work!


Trails with ladders? Haha, where do you hike!? 

But yes, it is very rewarding!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I didn't have a very good camera with me, and it was really dark down in the ravine. Here are the best pics I have (which really aren't good at all). This was at Shades State Park in central Indiana. Turkey Run State Park, also in Indiana, has ladder trails as well.

Now obviously I didn't just stand there and send her up... haha! I sent her and I got right behind her to assist if she needed- much like a parent would do for a young kid. If I recall correctly, there was a 9 step and 17 step ladder. She didn't do so hot on the big one (as if she didn't get the concept since you couldn't see up over it). But she did really great with no assistance at all on the 9 step one. 

...and sorry- no threadjack intended. Just agreeing with you- dogs and ladders are amazingly rewarding if they can do them! I felt super proud and I am sure you did too!
:toasting:




























[EDIT]- Full disclosure- If memory serves, she would only climb up about half way on that big ladder. I think I ended up carrying her up (which was _crazy_ hard). But she absolutely did climb up the 9-step one on her own.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh wow, interesting trails! Looks like an adventure for sure, especially if you weren't expecting it!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Very cool! I'm looking to teach Echo to do this....I've tried the "find it" and currently he'll just sit there, look at it, then at me, like "well..I found it...now you go get it."


----------

